# Hypnosis?



## anette (Jun 20, 2008)

I downloaded a couple of free hypnosis for weight loss apps. Anyone else ever used these?


----------



## RJ2019 (Aug 27, 2019)

No, but I'd be interested in your results when you try it


----------



## anette (Jun 20, 2008)

RJ2019 said:


> No, but I'd be interested in your results when you try it


I've been doing it about a week and feel like my sugar cravings and compulsive eating are a little more controlled.


----------

